# Time period for getting PR



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have applied for SAQA clearence and will be getting the results this month. After that I will be registering for professional body registration.

I will be going to SA with a job offer in my hand under critical skills visa. I will be getting a five year temporary work permit with the company.

Now my question is that I have 6 years of experience and Can I apply for PR after joining my job and drawing my first 3 months salary or whether I should work there for 5 years for getting My PR.

Also I just want to know what is the salary range for a mechanical Engineer with 6 years experience so that I can negotiate with the Company during the INterview and also the cost of leaving in Pretoria.

Awaiting reply


----------



## jakeOne (Apr 30, 2018)

With a critical skills visa you can then apply for PR 27(B), DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Permanent Residence Permit - PRP - 27(b)Extra ordinary skills since you have over 5 years experience.


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Also I just want to know what is the salary range for a mechanical Engineer with 6 years experience so that I can negotiate with the Company during the INterview and also the cost of leaving in Pretoria.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

You don't have to wait to apply for PR. I advise that after you draw your first 3 months salary and your bank statement shows the payments then you immediately apply for PR.


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

jollem said:


> You don't have to wait to apply for PR. I advise that after you draw your first 3 months salary and your bank statement shows the payments then you immediately apply for PR.



okay thanks for your valuable advice. Once applied for PR how long it will take for the same?


----------

